# age of discretion?



## Preach (Feb 14, 2004)

I need some help understanding the relationship of the age of discretion, and household baptisms. If you are an elder of a local church, and someone excepts Christ as Lord and Savior, does the entire household receive baptism? If so, (and I'd really appreciate if this would be a working presumption), then what about anyone in the home, like an older teenager, or aged grandparents? Who gets baptized and who does not? Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2004)

I will give you an example:
If I came to faith and I had a 1 yr old, a 3 yr old and a 17 year old, I would place the sign on the two younger children. I would allow the 17 year old to make the decision. In the same way, grammy would have to commit herself. One cannot force them, can they? They as adults, are able to decide between life and death. Their submission to the sacrament would in fact exibit their faith.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 15, 2004)

The rule is only professing adults would be baptized and small children and infants. Scott's example is a good one.


----------



## Preach (Feb 17, 2004)

I have found that the Reformed community is split regarding entire household baptisms. Where in the Bible does the household baptism doctrine restrict the baptism to only the children (those under the age of discretion?) I'm not asking this to necessarliy argue for the position, but who are you, or me, or any other human being to say what the age of discretion is. Only God knows that for each individual. I know the webmaster, and perhaps others on this board advocate that the entire household should be baptized. Any comments would be appreciated. I'm attemptin to see how the covenant really works in the life of local churches. Thanks guys.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 17, 2004)

It has never been the position of the Church to administer a sacrament against someones will, either circumcision or baptism ( I am speaking of adults vs infants and small children). As far as the &quot;age of discretion&quot; is concerned, it has to do with someone being capable of making a credible profession of faith on their own. At what specific age that is, Scripture does not specifically say. 

In the Presbyterian Church a profession is only required when a person becomes a communing member. If someone is not yet capable of making a credible profession, the Church should catechize them until they are capable.


----------



## Preach (Feb 17, 2004)

But what do you do when they are capable, but will not confess? Thanks


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 17, 2004)

Then I would go with my answer in the excommunication thread. :roll:


----------

